# 12900k thermal throttling with 360 AIO



## Remit (Dec 10, 2021)

Im trying to use my i9-12900k with Cooler Master ML360 Illusion AIO (with socket 1700 mounting kit)
I dont have a dedicated GPU in my system. Using intel integrated graphics for now.
Problem is as soon as i start cinebench r23 or CPU-Z benchmark CPU starts thermal throttling at 100 degrees

Power usage is between 200-250 watts and cinebench r23 score is 26047
Idle temps are between 27-34 degrees

Is this normal behaviour? I was expecting to see higher scores without throttling. Here are some screenshots from benchmark test.



http://imgur.com/a/o4uNcH1


----------



## lowrider_05 (Dec 10, 2021)

Remit said:


> Im trying to use my i9-12900k with Cooler Master ML360 Illusion AIO (with socket 1700 mounting kit)
> I dont have a dedicated GPU in my system. Using intel integrated graphics for now.
> Problem is as soon as i start cinebench r23 or CPU-Z benchmark CPU starts thermal throttling at 100 degrees
> 
> ...


It might not be specifically your Problem but have a look here please: https://www.igorslab.de/en/bad-cool...cket-lga-1700-on-the-lane-among-all-remedies/


----------



## Remit (Dec 10, 2021)

Update: I reapplied thermal paste and mounted AIO pump tighter this time. Cinebench score went from 26047 to 26700 it still throttles but i guess this is good enough for me since games and applications wont stress cpu this much.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 10, 2021)

Remit said:


> Update: I reapplied thermal paste and mounted AIO pump tighter this time. Cinebench score went from 26047 to 26700 it still throttles but i guess this is good enough for me since games and applications wont stress cpu this much.


What case you have, does it have a good airflow?


----------



## Remit (Dec 10, 2021)

Maenad said:


> What case you have, does it have a good airflow?


ASUS GT501

All fans are connected to motherboard


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 10, 2021)

Remit said:


> ASUS GT501
> 
> All fans are connected to motherboard


Ah, an EATX case, and what I looked, it should have a good airflow. Where you have mounted the radiator and is it on push or pull (or push-pull) configuration?

edit: Post a pic of your rig if possible, a picture tells more than thousand words.


----------



## HD64G (Dec 10, 2021)

I would just get the PL1/PL2 limits at 125/190W. Any more than that is only for benchmarking imho.


----------



## Remit (Dec 10, 2021)

Maenad said:


> Ah, an EATX case, and what I looked, it should have a good airflow. Where you have mounted the radiator and is it on push or pull (or push-pull) configuration?
> 
> edit: Post a pic of your rig if possible, a picture tells more than thousand words.


I dont even have a graphics card. Case airflow should be good.
SYS_FAN2 (case front fans) is always changing its rpm between 800-15000 even at full load
maybe my motherboard couldn't control fans for some reason? im not sure if this is supposed to happen




*Custom fan user scenario with all fans set to 100%*


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 10, 2021)

Just a typical misread from software, that weird RPM I mean. And looks that your airflow is fine, nothing to complain.


----------



## ir_cow (Dec 10, 2021)

Remit said:


> Power usage is between 200-250 watts and cinebench r23 score is 26047
> Idle temps are between 27-34 degrees
> 
> Is this normal behaviour?


This is normal. You can go into the BIOS and set a lower power limit. A lot of these MB are having the default as 4000W or if it detects a AIO.

220-250watts is normal for Cinebench (if allowed).


----------



## Remit (Dec 10, 2021)

Maenad said:


> Just a typical misread from software, that weird RPM I mean. And looks that your airflow is fine, nothing to complain.


I think the problem is my cooler cant keep up with 12900k during stress testing but it should be fine in games and applications right? they dont use that much power. I dont want to get another cooler just because CPU is throttling under stress testing.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 10, 2021)

Remit said:


> I think the problem is my cooler cant keep up with 12900k during stress testing but it should be fine in games and applications right? they dont use that much power. I dont want to get another cooler just because CPU is throttling under stress testing.


Most probably. As you said, stress tests are synthtetic load and in normal situations, nothing should stress a CPU that much.


----------



## ir_cow (Dec 10, 2021)

Remit said:


> I think the problem is my cooler cant keep up with 12900k during stress testing but it should be fine in games and applications right? they dont use that much power. I dont want to get another cooler just because CPU is throttling under stress testing.


Let me put it this way. My waterblock can't keep up  280-300 is the limit without liquid metal, sanding the IHS, etc. That or LN2 is a option lol.

I have no idea what games pull. My guess is 170~


----------



## quanash (Dec 10, 2021)

In this video there is a system comes with a MSI board and 12900K CPU reaches 100 degrees at Cinebench R23 with a Corsair 360mm AIO.

From what I understand, MSI's BIOS settings are higher side at voltage settings. Instead of using it in AUTO fine tuning at Voltage side will help your temps. Under load, 1.4V is applied to CPU by board which is at high side.


----------



## ir_cow (Dec 10, 2021)

If you haven't already - download the newest BIOS.

Also 1.4v is high for stock. 1.2-1.3v is norm. Burst of tubro can be 1.4~. Sustained is unlikely without some serious cooling.


----------



## Metroid (Dec 10, 2021)

Only thing you can do here is to underclock and undervotage it, not joking, 12900k uses too much power and even a 360mm aio will not do much.  Check this review underclocked and undervoltaged worked pretty good and as far as I can tell single thread performance stays pretty good.

Check this review https://www.techpowerup.com/review/intel-core-i9-12900k-alder-lake-tested-at-various-power-limits/



ir_cow said:


> If you haven't already - download the newest BIOS.
> 
> Also 1.4v is high for stock. 1.2-1.3v is norm. Burst of tubro can be 1.4~. Sustained is unlikely without some serious cooling.



Agreed, I think he could even go lower 1.1v.



HD64G said:


> I would just get the PL1/PL2 limits at 125/190W. Any more than that is only for benchmarking imho.


Agreed, I think that is the perfect spot for this cpu.


----------



## gerardfraser (Dec 10, 2021)

Remit said:


> Im trying to use my i9-12900k with Cooler Master ML360 Illusion AIO (with socket 1700 mounting kit)
> I dont have a dedicated GPU in my system. Using intel integrated graphics for now.
> Problem is as soon as i start cinebench r23 or CPU-Z benchmark CPU starts thermal throttling at 100 degrees
> 
> ...


If interested you can set your BIOS like in the description,this was on an air cooler.

So basically PC Gaming overclock 5400Mhz all cores,keep single threaded performance for high CPU clocks. Heavy workloads set to 75°C to drop CPU clock to default settings on 12900K. You still have to test your own personal settings.

Max Temperature in Cinebench23 was 81°C


----------



## vMax65 (Dec 11, 2021)

The vcore on auto seems to be pushed a bit too high on Z690. I have the Asus Strix-A D4 and 12700K with XMP and let ASUS do it's own thing it was pushing 1.4v, then I tried AI overclocking and that was even worse...finally went and did a manual per core overclock on an Adaptive vcore and got it down to 1.328v with no temp issues. Running the Corsair H150i Elite LCD...now much better temps across the board though the 12700k does not push the envelope as much as the mighty 12900K!

Bottom line though, it will be fine in games.


----------



## Psychoholic (Dec 11, 2021)

Oh wow, yeah that voltage is VERY high.
For comparison, i run my 12900k at 1.25v at stock clocks and it is rock solid stable.
Hits 75C on AIR.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 11, 2021)

That strix 690-a board is popular. Best DDR4 board imo, but loads of people say its too expensive so get cheaper MSI 690-a boards. i like Asus balls to the cost


----------



## vMax65 (Dec 11, 2021)

Tigger said:


> That strix 690-a board is popular. Best DDR4 board imo, but loads of people say its too expensive so get cheaper MSI 690-a boards. i like Asus balls to the cost


Yep the ASUS Z690 Strix-A D4 has been really good for me though it does in general cost more than equivalent Z690 boards from other manufacturers....but Asus do have a cash back offer running until December the 19th and f you buy a 12th Gen CPU and a Asus motherboard, you get money back. For my 12700K with the Strix-A D4 motherboard it was £75 which made the motherboard just a bit over £235 which is a great price for this motherboard! Bigger cashbacks for the higher end motherboards to a max of £215...



			https://promotion.asus.com/en/uk/intel-z690


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 11, 2021)

vMax65 said:


> Yep the ASUS Z690 Strix-A D4 has been really good for me though it does in general cost more than equivalent Z690 boards from other manufacturers....but Asus do have a cash back offer running until December the 19th and f you buy a 12th Gen CPU and a Asus motherboard, you get money back. For my 12700K with the Strix-A D4 motherboard it was £75 which made the motherboard just a bit over £235 which is a great price for this motherboard! Bigger cashbacks for the higher end motherboards to a max of £215...
> 
> 
> 
> https://promotion.asus.com/en/uk/intel-z690



i have applied for the cash back, yes £75, not got it yet though, come on Asus.....


----------

